# Dynamische Tabelle



## Joggal (15. Jun 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe einen 2-dimensionalen Array, welchen ich per JSON an meine AJAX Funktion bekommen habe.

Diesen 2-d. Array möchte ich nun gerne in einer dynamisch erzeugten Tabelle ausgeben.

Ich habe mir dazu folgenden Code überlegt und erstellt:

```
$("#" + tabID).append("<table class='bikeTable'>");
				
				for(var i = 0; i < data.motorraeder.length; i++){
					$("#" + tabID).append("<tr>");
					
					var size = data.motorraeder[i].length;
					
					for(var j = 0; j < data.motorraeder[i].length ; j++){
						$("#" + tabID).append("<td>"+data.motorraeder[i][j]+"</td>");
					}
					$("#" + tabID).append("</tr>");
				}
				$("#" + tabID).append("</table>");
```
Das Problem: 
Das <table> Tag wird ganz als erstes aufgemacht und dann aber direkt wieder geschlossen...

Also als erstes steht <table class=".."></table> und danach erst das andere, und das table Tag ist bei der Ansicht im Firebug grau, als wäre es auf display:none gestellt oder so... 

UPDATE:
Habe bemerkt, dass es bei den anderen Teilen auch so ist... 
Nach dem table Tag kommt <tr></tr> (wird also sofort wieder geschlossen) und dann kommt das <td> .. inhalt .. </td>

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

lg


----------



## Joggal (15. Jun 2015)

HAT SICH ERLEDIGT...

"append" versucht sofort die Tags wieder zu schließen.
Lösung: Zuerst alles in eine variable speichern und dann $("#div").append(variable);


----------

